# Programme zur Musik-Produktion



## Pippjay (8. Januar 2005)

Ich würde gerne Musik selber produzieren. Es ist wahrscheinlich auch die einfachste Art von Musik, denn mich interessieren die Richtungen House, Trance, Techno, Vocals, Disco etc.
Natürlich gibt es dazu eine Menge Programme wie Magix Music Maker usw., aber es sollte auch wirklich etwas taugen. Vielleicht gibt es ausbaufähige Programme, die wirklich so fähig sind um realistische Tracks zu produzieren. 
Wenn es jetzt auch noch ein Forum gibt, bei dem man etwas über Mischpulte und weitere Hardware erfahren kann und mir jemand einen guten Tip für die Software gibt, wäre ich Euch unsagbar dankbar!


----------



## RedWing (9. Januar 2005)

> Natürlich gibt es dazu eine Menge Programme wie Magix Music Maker usw., aber es sollte auch wirklich etwas taugen


In Punkto proffesionelle Musik is Magix Music Maker wohl die falsche Addresse.

Empfehlenswerte Programme wären z.B.
Reason (relativ leicht zu bedienen)
Reaktor 
schon etwas komlexer und komplizierter aber dafür größere Möglickeiten 
man kann sich seine virtuellen Instrumente z.B. selber zusammenbauen, wobei 
allerdings ein bisschen Wissen gefragt ist.
Logic Pro 

Wobei ne Menge Zeit und Geduld angebracht wäre 

Gruß

RedWing


----------



## chmee (9. Januar 2005)

Wie RedWing schon gesagt hat. Die einzigen Progs, die "wirklich" vernünftig sind, bleiben
Logic und Cubase. Reason ist fürn Anfang richtig gut, aber wenn Dich komplexere Song-
strukturen interessieren, brauchst Du nunmal nen erwachsenen MIDI/Audio-Sequencer.
Reaktor würd ich nicht zum Arrangieren/komponieren nehmen, aber allemal zum Sounds
designen. 

mfg


----------



## Pippjay (9. Januar 2005)

Ich danke Euch beiden. Wenn zwei das Gleiche sagen wird wird wohl etwas wahres dran sein. Ich werde mich wohl an Reason halten, trotz dem ich von diesen beiden Programmen noch nichts gehört habe. Aber Vertrauen ist manchmal das einzige was hilft.


----------



## wo0zy (9. Januar 2005)

Nabend,
da kann ich meinen beiden Vorrednern nur beipflichten. Reason ist mit ein bisschen Geduld eigentlich intuitiv bedienbar, da es realen Audio-Geräten nachempfunden ist.
Falls du erst einmal in diesen Bereich reinschnuppern willst, dann kann ich Fruity Loops und Adobe Audition empfehlen. Die sind zwar eher im Anfängerbereich angesiedelt, aber dort doch auch schon recht effektiv.

Ein weiteres Programm das noch zu nennen wäre ist Ableton. Hier besitzt laut Ableton jede Taste der Tastatur eine andere Funktion....also ein sehr umfangreiches Programm.

Mathias


----------



## BeaTBoxX (10. Januar 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials159751.html&highlight=logic




Gruß
Frank


----------



## chmee (10. Januar 2005)

Beatboxxhat alles im genannten thread erzählt.. wow....

So suchet und findet Eure Werkzeuge. Und machet Musik, dass es bumst


----------



## boboon (8. März 2005)

Kleiner Tip am Rande....wenn du flexibel bleiben möchtest und später evtl. auch live produzieren möchtest dann nimm Ableton Live. ich hab von Cubase (zu groß für Anfänger) bis Reason (Soundtechnisch [mir] zu unflexibel) alles durch...bzw. könnte auch zu beiden Programmen Tutorials oder Support geben ! 

 mein Resümee ist...es gibt devinitiv keinen anderen Sequenzer mit dem man schneller elekronische Musik produzieren oder mit dem man Soundmaterial schneller (u.U sogar in Echtzeit) "verbiegen" kann ! Und es gibt keinen anderen Sequenzer in dem man nach "Gefühl" also ohne auf einen Monitor oder Raster angewiesen zu sein, produzieren kann ! 

  Dass man den Endmix natürlich nich im Live macht ist mir auch klar....


----------



## BeaTBoxX (8. März 2005)

Hmm mich würde mal interessieren, wie man bei live mit Samples umgeht die nicht schon arrangierfertig geschnittene loops sind.
One-Shot Samples .. oder einfach irgendwelches Material von Sampling CDs  Flächen  usw usw..
Ist das dann immernoch so einfach ?

Gruß
Frank

PS: grosses lob muss ich live  aussprechen in Bezug auf die Bedienoberflaeche, schoen schlicht ! MIR gefaellt sowas


----------



## boboon (8. März 2005)

jo....genau so einfach....dazu gibts ja den warp modus....damit lassen sich samples stauchen oder strechtchen ! speziellen support dazu gibts übrigens (in deutsch) bei www.soundexplorer.de ! einfach mal dort bez. ableton hilfe anfragen ! sind super-nett dort !


----------



## le-Schakal (8. März 2005)

Moin moin.<O</O

<O</O

Ich kann dir noch von Sonic Foundry ACID empfehlen. Es Arbeitet mit Samples die nur im Takt geschnitten sein müssen, das In-Time bringen macht das Programm. Die Loops kann man mit einem internen Explorer mit dem Song zusammen hören ohne ihn einladen zu müssen. Mann kann schnell mal was ausprobieren ohne unnötig Zeit zu verlieren – Was dann auch den Spaßfaktor killt.<O</O

One-shots sind auch kein Problem, lässt sich vorher einfach über einen schwellwert einstellen oder auch nachträglich bearbeiten.<O</O

Cubase und Co benutze ich wenn ich Handgemachte Musik aufnehme. Also mehr als Bandmaschine. 

Ich kann dir nur Eins sagen Probier einfach mehre Sachen aus, hab ich auch gemacht. Irgendwann hatte ich mich auf Cubase eingeschossen und benutze es auch weiter. Kumpels von mir stehen mehr auf Logic. Wir haben halt noch nicht herausgefunden welches denn nun besser ist. <O</O

Benutze halt das was in deinem Musikerkreis am besten vertreten ist. So hat man einen besseren Erfahrungsaustausch. Es wird immer ein par spezielle Sachen die nur du oder deine Freunde benutzen.


Viel Spaß


----------



## BeaTBoxX (9. März 2005)

le-Schakal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich kann dir noch von Sonic Foundry ACID empfehlen. Es Arbeitet mit Samples die nur im Takt geschnitten sein müssen, das In-Time bringen macht das Programm. Die Loops kann man mit einem internen Explorer mit dem Song zusammen hören ohne ihn einladen zu müssen. Mann kann schnell mal was ausprobieren ohne unnötig Zeit zu verlieren – Was dann auch den Spaßfaktor killt.<O</O



Das ist echt nicht uebel ja!
Gibts sogar in einer neuen Version meines Wissens!


			
				le-Schakal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wir haben halt noch nicht herausgefunden welches denn nun besser ist.


    
Ich wuerde sagen keins von beiden. "Spass macht, was gefällt"



			
				le-Schakal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Benutze halt das was in deinem Musikerkreis am besten vertreten ist. So hat man einen besseren Erfahrungsaustausch.



Da stimm ich auch zu! Bei exotischen Teilen ist es eben immer schwer Unterstuetzung bei problemen zu bekommen. 


			
				le-Schakal hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Viel Spaß


Dito 

Gruß
Frank


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. März 2005)

Ich bin auch Freund von Reason, benutze dort hauptsaechlich die Synthesizer, da ich meine Toene gern selbst stricke und nicht so auf Samples stehe.
Aber seit dem ich mir bei eBay die gute, alte MC-303 ersteigert hab hab ich mit Reason nix mehr gemacht. Seitdem quael ich nur noch die MC.


----------



## lalala123 (9. März 2005)

Hi,

also ich arbeite mit CubaseSX2 ... absolut mein Favorit unter den Sequenzer.
Zusammen mit z3ta+ und Vanguard kannst du locker ne Trance,House oder Techno Scheibe produzieren.

Für fragen wie was wo und warum geht, kannste hier im Forum nachkucken (http://www.vengeance-forum.de/main.php).

Und wenn de fertig mit deinen Traxx bist, kannst du die entweder bei mp3.de oder bei uptrax.de(sunshine.live spielt die electronica charts davon jeden sonntag) hochladen.


----------



## Pippjay (10. März 2005)

Erst mal ein dickes Lob an diejenigen die einen Beitrag geschreiben haben. Ich hätte nie gedacht soviele Tips bezüglich Musikprodiktion zu bekommen. Was Ihr allerdings verstehen müsst, ist dass ich nicht wirklich jedes Programm testen kann. Ich bin immer noch dabei mir günstig Reason oder Reason 2.0 zu ersteigern. Die Mittel sind leider begrenzt. Ich würde gerne jedes Programm mal testen, aber dazu fehlt mir leider das nötige Kleingeld. Ich habe mich der elektronischen Musik gewidmet und möchte auch dabei bleiben. Wenn ich könnte und die entsprechenden Kontakte hätte, würde ich gerne House-Music mit den entsprechenden weiblichen Stimmen produzieren. Ich mache das nicht aus Kommerz, sondern rein aus Leidenschaft zu der Musik. Es gibt leider keine Möglichkeiten bei Plattenfirmen ein Praktikum zu machen oder da einen festen Job zu bekommen, da muss man improvisieren. Ich baue mir gerade eine DJ-Vermittlung namens Newcome-X auf. Bei Interesse http://www.newcome-x.de. Ich werde wohl erst mal mit Reason anfangen und mich dann bei gelingen an die anderen Programe halten. Was hilfreich wäre, wenn mir nochmal ausdrücklich gesagt werden würde, welches Programm für Anfänger die professionell Musik produzieren wollen geeignet ist. Alles andere irritiert nur. Danke nochmal für jede Antwort diesbezüglich.


----------



## liquidbeats (10. März 2005)

Pippjay hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Was hilfreich wäre, wenn mir nochmal ausdrücklich gesagt werden würde, welches Programm für Anfänger die professionell Musik produzieren wollen geeignet ist.


Ich empfehle dir Reason 
es ist Äusserst leicht zu Bedienen und dennoch sehr umfangreich.
DJTutorials.de


----------

